# Visitors Visa Extension South Africa



## John182 (Nov 10, 2021)

Good day all,

My girlfriend is currently in SA on a 90 day visitors visa from Europe and we want to begin the process of extending the Visa for another 90 days but have been met with conflicting information and many dead ends.
Can you extend the Visa through the Department of Home Affairs or do you have to go through VFS Global nowadays? If so what is the procedure because I can't find links or decent information on either of their sites and the only people who've gotten back to us so far are agents willing to do it but want to tack on R1000's of Rands in costs for what I know should be a fairly simple procedure.
Any help or insight will be appreciated.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

All applications are done through VFS, which itself costs money. The confusion you have and inability to find the information on your own is why some people find agents necessary


----------

